# Writing  Commissions



## TikTikKobold (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello everyone, since the link to the writing commission thread have been dead for at least half a year, I figure its okay to offer my services here (if not, can someone _please_ tell me where to post this instead, thank you).

You may find my work here: Userpage of TikTikKobold -- Fur Affinity [dot] net All of it is either mature or Adult, but I'm always up for taking new and different. Usually, I do fantasy-based stories, but I'm up for other things, as well.

I am available for commissions, writing short stories or serialized chapter-by-chapter pieces. I write in many different genres and I love to try new things. Please, enjoy my gallery for examples of my pieces, ranging from character dramas to lewd smut. Currently, standard prices are .013USD/Word, but this is subject to adjustment based on various factors. If I increase my standard price while we've agreed to work on something in the past, I will honor the original price, but you're free to give me a tip, if you'd like!

Terms of Service for Writing Commissions:
When we establish a commission, we will discuss if a piece is something I am interested in working on. Then, we shall set a price for the rate. At this point, we can establish a word count goal for the story, or we can leave that open, as long as the rate per word is established. Then, when I am ready to write your piece, I will let you know along with any questions I have. After we got everything sorted out, I shall begin writing. After writing the first "chunk" of the piece (usually 1000 words. Anything under 2000 words is subject to adjustment), I will send an invoice to you for half of the value of those words. After you pay, I will send you the rough draft, and we will communicate anything you want changed in that part of the story, I will then work on the next part until we reach the agreed-upon word count. At that point, you will have paid me half of the agreed-upon sum. Afterwards, I shall begin the editing process. I will send you the invoice for the rest of the piece, and once you are satisfied, you will let me know we are done when you pay the rest. If you wish me to do a multi-chapter work or something over 10,000 words, I will ask that you allow me to break the piece up into smaller chapters so that I may get to other people commissioning me.

I reserve the right to ask for a different price for new projects


----------



## TikTikKobold (Jan 5, 2018)

Updating Pricing information. I'm still open, if anyone is interested.


----------

